# help! tooth knocked out?



## erinrose (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi, my name is Erin and I have a lovely tiny black cockapoo named Poppy, she is just over 5 months old. This is my first time posting on this forum although i regarly browse and find the Info on here invaluable.

Today me and Poppy were out for a walk when she saw movement and ran over to it. She came back with a slate like rock in her mouth and ran with it for about a minute. I noticed her spit something out so I went in for a closer look to find a tooth! It came out jagged with blood and has clearly been knocked out, its about 1cm long but she is a tiny poo. My question is considering her age is it likely to be an adult tooth and if so should I seek vetinary help? 

Many thanks in advance, I am rather shocked and worried


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I suspect it is a baby tooth - does it have a root? Or does it look snapped?
Inzi lost a tooth when he was about 6 months, new adult tooth bottom front - son vigorously tugging a knotted toy and literally pulled it out. I did take her to the vet, but they were happy no further action was needed as it had come out whole.
I would take tooth and pup to vet so that you do not have to worry. Often you never see their baby teeth as they come out as they eat them 
Try not to worry - and welcome.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I did not find any of Chances baby teeth - but we had quite a few scares where we found blood so lots of them did bleed quite a bit when they came out. I almost rushed Molly to the vets at one point due to the blood on her back - until I tried to trace down to the skin and realised it was not hers at all - checked Chance and sure enough a tooth gone and bleeding gap 

Probably worth getting it checked over but hopefully just a baby tooth


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Probably a baby tooth - especially if the root has come out. Bear didn't lose all his baby teeth until he was 6 months old!


----------

